# hobbies anyone?



## havasu (Dec 3, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone is working on any new hobbies?


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2013)

I brought my Cherokee down from the mountain house last Saturday to start building it but who knows when that will start.


----------



## havasu (Dec 3, 2013)

If I remember correctly, you went through that Cherokee from top to bottom a few years back. Is this the same or a different Jeep?


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2013)

Same one, this time it is mine so I will toss a small lift and some lockers in her and maybe use it for some exploring or just leave it in the mountains for when I am up there.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 3, 2013)

I do woodworking. I design and build furniture. Mostly children's stuff.


----------



## havasu (Dec 3, 2013)

Chris said:


> Same one, this time it is mine so I will toss a small lift and some lockers in her and maybe use it for some exploring or just leave it in the mountains for when I am up there.



Those are very popular at Lake Havasu for towing boats to the water and playing in the desert. I sure wish my K-5 Blazer was a Cherokee. 



Rusty said:


> I do woodworking. I design and build furniture. Mostly children's stuff.



An elderly friend of mine just made a wooden pull toy for my granddaughter for Christmas. Cutest little dog I've ever seen. It even has moving legs for when it is being pulled. That's a hobby I'd like to start.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 3, 2013)

havasu said:


> Just wondering if anyone is working on any new hobbies?



No just work......


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2013)

havasu said:


> Those are very popular at Lake Havasu for towing boats to the water and playing in the desert. I sure wish my K-5 Blazer was a Cherokee.
> 
> 
> 
> An elderly friend of mine just made a wooden pull toy for my granddaughter for Christmas. Cutest little dog I've ever seen. It even has moving legs for when it is being pulled. That's a hobby I'd like to start.



My great grandfather holds the patent for a wooden toy car/truck with a 3' or so piece of wood coming out with a steering wheel on it so the kid can turn the wheels and push it along. My grandfather still has one he made, I'l see if I can get a picture of it.


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2013)

That would be great to see.


----------



## retrobob (Aug 25, 2014)

Anything that has to do with art.  Here is one of my latest bronze castings.   Sitting Bull (life size)


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

That's neat, how do you do it?


----------



## havasu (Aug 26, 2014)

That is fantastic. I'd also like to know how it is done.


----------



## retrobob (Aug 26, 2014)

havasu said:


> That is fantastic. I'd also like to know how it is done.



Lost wax method.  Ceramic shell casting.  Try google as there are clips of the process.


----------



## zannej (Aug 27, 2014)

That is awesome!!
Even if I wasn't part native american I would still highly approve.
I wonder if its possible to make molds of the handles on some Thai bronzeware my father bought in Thailand but craft the end in to a spork and make a matching spork for the set...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 28, 2014)

Our middle daughter is having her second(first girl) today. This will make number three grandchild. Guess my hobby is having grandkids now. They are a lot more fun than their parents were.


----------



## retrobob (Aug 28, 2014)

zannej said:


> That is awesome!!
> Even if I wasn't part native american I would still highly approve.
> I wonder if its possible to make molds of the handles on some Thai bronzeware my father bought in Thailand but craft the end in to a spork and make a matching spork for the set...



Absolutely possible.


----------



## zannej (Aug 28, 2014)

Awesome, oldog! I have to try to steer my mother away from seeing things about people's grandchildren. It makes her feel sad since she doesn't have any and might never have any. At least she stopped bugging me about it since she knows I'm not going to give her any.

Retrobob, what would the process be on making the matching spork? I imagine that one part would be taking the mold of the decorative end and then either taking a mold of a spork end or fashioning one somehow and then putting them together to make another mold.. Not sure what materials would be needed exactly..


----------



## retrobob (Aug 29, 2014)

zannej said:


> Awesome, oldog! I have to try to steer my mother away from seeing things about people's grandchildren. It makes her feel sad since she doesn't have any and might never have any. At least she stopped bugging me about it since she knows I'm not going to give her any.
> 
> Retrobob, what would the process be on making the matching spork? I imagine that one part would be taking the mold of the decorative end and then either taking a mold of a spork end or fashioning one somehow and then putting them together to make another mold.. Not sure what materials would be needed exactly..


Sent you a PM


----------



## zannej (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks!
I really am fascinated by different forms of crafting. In high school I took ceramics, art (painting, drawing with pencil, drawing with oil pastels, batik), woodworking, and electronics. I didn't keep up with practicing on it after I graduated though. I have done some minor woodworking stuff since then. Only painting I've done was just painting one color on walls.

I've never tried making stuff out of metal though. It looks very interesting.


----------



## zannej (Aug 30, 2014)

Ooh, here is a hobby involving molten metal that looks interesting. Killing fire ants while creating art:
http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/molten-aluminum-makes-casts-ant-nest

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGJ2jMZ-gaI[/ame]


----------



## retrobob (Aug 30, 2014)

zannej said:


> Ooh, here is a hobby involving molten metal that looks interesting. Killing fire ants while creating art:
> http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/molten-aluminum-makes-casts-ant-nest
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGJ2jMZ-gaI



That is the exact process I used to make my sculptures.


----------



## zannej (Sep 1, 2014)

retrobob said:


> That is the exact process I used to make my sculptures.



Awesome! If I were working outside, I'd have a hard time keeping my animals out of the way. Otherwise I would try to figure out how to do that to the fire ant nests here. Those stupid things are always getting in to everything.


----------



## havasu (Sep 1, 2014)

They'd only get in the way once, then they would themselves become sculptures?


----------



## zannej (Sep 1, 2014)

havasu said:


> They'd only get in the way once, then they would themselves become sculptures?



LOL. I somehow think it wouldn't work as well on larger critters, and I don't want to find out by testing it.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Sep 2, 2014)

Buddy of mine once took a magnifying glass, tore the top off a paper cup to get the proper focal length, and then set it up next to an ant hill. The ants saw the focal point as an enemy, and began the attack. He said the smoke was filling the air for quite some time.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2014)

I would love to see that.


----------



## zannej (Sep 2, 2014)

I did once burn ants under a magnifying glass when I was a kid. And there was that time my dad got me an ant farm when I was little and I didn't like the paths they were making so I decided to shake it like an etch-a-sketch to reset it because I didn't realize it would kill them.


----------



## zannej (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm bored while listening to The Platters music. I like to look at photos so I was going through my albums.

It reminded me of some hobbies I need to get back into doing more of.

I need to work on my woodworking skills. Back in high school I made this pencil box out of red meranti and made the lid with red meranti. I had intended for the top to be smooth, but I used the wrong tool so it ended up with weird grooves. My teacher liked it though.






Its sitting on a shelf system my father made. We had some mirror panes that a friend gave us and I suggested he use them behind the shelves as a display case for his shells, rocks, dinosaurs, etc.. (I have no idea wtf that pod is to the left of my pencil box).

And here's an acrylic painting I did back in art class in high school.





I'll have to look through and see if I have more pics of the crap I made. LOL. I have a batik, some abstract paintings, lame pastel drawings, some pencil drawings, and some ceramic projects-- including a giant eraser, an elephant, and an Aladdin's lamp.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 11, 2015)

In the houses we have built I try to do different moldings, cabinets for each in red oak.  The present has a copy of the old flat side moldings, routed on one side with a five quarter band on the outside.  It took a while but the results are great.  Many visitors have asked where it was purchased.  I tell them it was a limited edition at the local hard wood dealer.
In my case wood is less enjoyable than metal, a mig welder & metal saw.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 13, 2015)

Playing with the wire feed and some old silverware.  The crows love shiny objects .  They will have a ball watching them. 

View attachment IMG_1058.jpg


View attachment IMG_1060.jpg


View attachment IMG_1059.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2015)

You have too much time on your hands.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 13, 2015)

Yes I do.... Now I have to drag out the John Deere and cut the lawn.  The steel cab sure makes it a nice road trip across the property.  Did some flail cutting with the new holland last night.  It's just a terrible job playing with these new four wheel drive machines.  Come on rain, grow that grass !


----------



## zannej (May 14, 2015)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Playing with the wire feed and some old silverware.  The crows love shiny objects .  They will have a ball watching them.



That is so cool!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 22, 2015)

I need a couple more  " protectors ".  If this one works out there will be a couple more. The big guys are neat.  With cheap rusty metal its a blast to create. 

View attachment IMG_4304.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 25, 2015)

Just as I thought.  Two more volunteers. 

View attachment IMG_1098.jpg


View attachment IMG_1102.jpg


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2015)

OK, those pair of dogs are just way too cool! Do you sell them?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 26, 2015)

They stand around a while and disappear to friends and relatives.  It would be nice to get the cost of materials but its not a big deal.  Most think when your retired things are always free.  Seems material things go quicker than advice.  I know the crows appreciate the shiny things I have built.


----------



## zannej (May 28, 2015)

Those are so cool, Stingray!


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2015)

I just picked up an alumni fishing boat project. This will be my fourth. I never seem to keep them long after I finish them. This one has higher sides that I wanted so maybe it will stick around longer. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 29, 2015)

Whats the " project " about it ?  Looks like a good cleaning and a splash in the water for leak testing.  I see a lot of 12' aluminum boats for sale for the 800 - 1000 mark.  They can't be much more new.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2015)

I'm gonna carpet and build a casting deck on the front and a couple comfy chairs. Close to a project.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 30, 2015)

I don't know, that big boat you have looks comfy.  Might even be a small refrigerator aboard, for bait of course. Fishing requires liquid encouragement when the object of the mission does not cooperate.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah the big boat is beautiful and comfy. The little metal boat does not look fun to most so they don't want to go which means I get to go fishing alone. Weather I have a line in the water at the time is entirely up to me. Nothing like floating on a lake sipping on an ice cold beverage with no one to bug you.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 2, 2015)

Found this in the steel rack.  Possibly a victim of a crash landing ( or a reasonable facsimile there of )  Wonder if he would slow traffic if I set him buy the road. An unofficial official ? 

View attachment IMG_1157.jpg


----------



## zannej (Jun 3, 2015)

Speaking of boats, someone posted a pic of this rollator/walker






I thought that was so cute-- although I'd worry about maneuverability and accidentally ramming people or objects (but that would be half the fun).

Stingray, one of these days I need to get a picture of the suits of armor someone has up like scarecrows near their fence and then post it.

Meanwhile, I saw this on facebook





Also, my mom just got herself a 17.3" HP Slate (which is called an All-In-One computer but is basically a very large tablet with Android OS) but they don't seem to sell folio cases in that size so I'm thinking of making one for her. I found this tutorial http://highonglue.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-i-make-the-diy-kindle-leather-case/

But I need to find the supplies and figure out how to get it to be royal or cobalt blue for her. It will need to have a part at the back to allow access to the ports and the kickstand, and openings for the power button on the top, headphone jack on left side, and other ports on right side. I'm thinking of adding a handle so it can be carried with that. My main concern is protecting the screen from damage. It's this computer (although I found a coupon to get a discount).

The tutorial called for 2.5mm thickness at the thinnest, but there are no shops that sell leather in the area (at least not that I know of). However, I do have some leftover leather from an old couch that is still wrapped around couch cushions and stuff down at the workshop. Not sure what condition that stuff is in though. If I could use that and dye it blue and then add some sort of stiffener.... Not sure what though.

Any ideas?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 4, 2015)

The VW has certainly evolved in many forms.  From beach buggies, airplanes, movies, tractor cabs and apparently grilles.  Simplistic design and form has made it a favorite for many decades.  The old sign, " you may have just been passed by 36 horse power " was a great advertising tool.
Leather is quite pricey, especially if you want a dye lot of a certain color.  Two seat covers for one of my old cars is over a thousand for a quality grade.


----------



## zannej (Jun 6, 2015)

Stingray, I'm thinking of recycling the leather from some old couch cushions. I can get some acetone to clean it up and see do a test area with some dye to see if I can get it to be royal or cobalt blue. I read a tutorial on how to dye a leather couch. I just need to figure out how to add some very thin padding and a stiffener of some sort to make the case for the tablet. The screen size is supposed to be 17.3". The depth from front to back is thicker at the bottom where it has the speakers. I'll need cutouts for the ports and such.

The VW is an awesome car. We used to have one for a few years. I can't remember when we sold it or why. I think it had belonged to my uncle. For a long time we had some station wagon with the fake wood panels on the outside. I believe it was a Buick. Someone in the family liked the fake wood look. We also had a 3.0cuft Montgomery Ward convection microwave that had the fake wood look. It lasted 22 years. I wish I knew how to fix it and upgrade it to have more wattage.


----------



## zannej (Jun 9, 2015)

What do you think of this one, Stingray?


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2015)

You ever heard of Alumaloy? I just found out what it was last week doing research for my boat project. It's neat. Melts at 700 degrees, will bond beer cans together.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ5sD9hQTyw[/ame]


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 11, 2015)

zannej said:


> What do you think of this one, Stingray?



That IS some serious spoon work.  I can appreciate the hours it took to create.  Are there more pictures of this creation ?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 11, 2015)

I checked out a S&W large calibre handgun made of scandium , a combination of aluminum  and other alloys.  It weighs 23 ounces with a four inch barrel & wood grips.  Stainless steel barrel  liner.  Heaven compared to the boat anchor I carried.  Course one would not want to tack up wanted posters with this at approximately twelve hundred dollars.


----------



## havasu (Jun 11, 2015)

I know S&W has had the lightweight and featherweight type of 5 shot hammerless revolvers, and I believe I own one of them actually. I'm wondering if these are the same type of metals?


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2015)

I've got two Rugers, one a .44 and one a .357, I have to use a hoist or crane truck to lift them to my holster. Needless to say I no longer carry them when hunting.


----------



## havasu (Jun 11, 2015)

I felt the same when I used my Colt Python 6" Nickel plated .357 hogleg on duty.


----------



## zannej (Jun 15, 2015)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> That IS some serious spoon work.  I can appreciate the hours it took to create.  Are there more pictures of this creation ?



There are more shots in these articles: 
http://www.bikermetric.com/buy-a-motorcycle-made-of-spoons-the-gift-no-one-ever-asked-for/

http://www.colorsandjoy.com/incredible-motorcycle-made-with-spoons-by-james-rice/

Meanwhile, I've been playing with 3D graphics and trying to make an approximation of the steering wheel volvo put in the volvo amazons around 1965.

I used a somewhat crude 3D program called Milkshape. I'm not the best mesher, but I'm learning. I'm a bit rusty since I haven't meshed in awhile. I scrapped my first version because I just wasn't happy. I made a sphere, sort of squished it and cut out the middle to make the outer wheel. I made cylinders that I wrapped around to make the horn rim (I basically only did one side and used the function to mirror left to right). Then I used the plane tool to create a flat surface for the middle part of the horn. I had to do a lot of resizing, adjusting of vertices, etc. It took a couple of hours (mostly because of stopping to think of what I needed to do or trying things that didn't work and undoing and interruptions from cats), but I ended up with this:





I haven't done the UVmapping or added textures yet.

I based it off of this as a reference:





and I cross-referenced with other images to get an idea for the back part, which will pretty much be hidden once it is put inside a car mesh.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks cool, but gotta ask...why?


----------



## zannej (Jun 15, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Looks cool, but gotta ask...why?



Its so I can get a Volvo Amazon as my vehicle in The Sims 3. LOL. I used to create objects for Sims 1 and Sims 2, but I haven't quite gotten the hang of things for Sims 3 yet. It requires a different way of UVmapping because it has a color wheel and such to apply to the textures. Plus its fun to make things in 3D.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2015)

You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## zannej (Jun 17, 2015)

If I get good enough at the 3D rendering, I might eventually be able to make some $ selling the models. I have to find things that haven't been made by other people though and that people want to purchase. I've seen some 3D models go for $99 and others for hundreds of dollars. A moderate price is about $12. I could probably get about $5 or so per download if I found the right place to post it and such.


----------



## beauguard56 (Jul 30, 2015)

I've been working on a Mahi Mahi wood burning for the last forever. Can't seem to finish it but it's going pretty well!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 30, 2015)

beauguard56 said:


> I've been working on a Mahi Mahi wood burning for the last forever. Can't seem to finish it but it's going pretty well!



Feel free to post some pics.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2015)

Is like to see it.


----------



## zannej (Jul 31, 2015)

I love mahi mahi.


----------

